# a few good hours



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

fished a lake we're having a tourney on next week to find a few spots smallest was around 5# everything else was between 14 and 27# even the dog had fun


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Good pictures. Keep killin' 'em.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice fish. good luck on your tourney :beer:


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

spose I should of put up the tourney info kind of forgot :roll: I'll be hiding my own easter eggs before you know it :-? 
http://www.bowfishingsd.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=583


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

heres the back of the truck saturday 169 fish 









with 8 teams and we cut Sunday short beacause of wind tourney total was 1029 fish


----------

